# Unsecured Personal Loans (€10,000 for 3 years)



## CCOVICH

_* Please check the rates with the institution as it's hard to keep this thread updated.  You will find the cheapest variable rates here 

€10,000 personal loan for 3 years

[broken link removed]*_

 7.2% APR (fixed), cost of credit €1,138.47, repayment €312.21 per month

*[broken link removed]*

7.5% APR (fixed or variable), cost of credit €1,198.20, repayment €311.06 

*Tesco*

7.5% APR (fixed), cost of credit €1,198.20, repayment €311.06

Loans provided by Tesco are underwritten by Ulster Bank.

*AIB*

 7.75% (variable), cost of credit €1,239.61, repayment €312.21

*[broken link removed]*

8.0% APR (variable), cost of credit €1,281.13, repayment €313.36 per month

Note: All EBS *members* qualify for the 8% rate. APRs charged can be as high as 12.9% depending on applicant status etc. An EBS member must have at least €127 in a share account to qualify for the 8% rate.

EBS loans are provided by GE Money.

*
[broken link removed]*

8.2% APR (fixed), cost of credit €1,314.31, repayment €314.29 per month



*The following is a new type of product that borrowers should consider:*

*
[broken link removed]* (Discuss)

Flexible loan account, similar to an overdraft or credit card, but for larger amounts, and at lower rates.
Borrowings can be used for any purpose, and drawn down at any time, up to the preapproved credit limit.
Interest rate depends on preapproved credit limit, not the actual amount borrowed.

€2,500 - €9,999: 9.50%
€10,000 - €19,999: 8.45%
€20,000 - €50,000: 8.15%

Rates are variable, but repayments are fixed (as a percentage of your credit limit.). Extra repayments can be made at any time.
Interest applies only to the actual balance borrowed. 







Note that all cost of credit and repayment figures are quoted for indicative purposes only. For further information, please click the links above. Not all applicants will be able to avail of the above rates as certain criteria apply. Information will be reviewed and updated regularly. Askaboutmoney does not accept any responsiblity for inaccuracies in the information.


----------



## sydney73

I'm a member of EBS, where I have my mortgage, and I was able to get a personal secured loan for ECB +1.5%.  This was not sourced through GE Money, and I actually took out this loan to settle a loan I have with EBS through GE money which was charging a higher interest rate


----------



## ClubMan

sydney73 said:


> a personal secured loan for ECB +1.5%.


This thread is about *unsecured *loans!


----------



## Darando

Bank of Scotland (Ireland) is 8.2% for loans between €10,000 and €14,999, they offer 7.2 on €15,000+ according to their website (in the fine print!)



Tesco doing a special "sale" on loans on €2,500 - €30,000 for January and February at 6.9%. (10,000 3 years = 11,071.08 (307.53 pm))


----------



## oldtimer

I think First Active to introduce a rate of 6.8% to beat the Tesco rate of 6.9%. Nothing on website yet.


----------



## yygaurav

Ulster bank customer can now take unsecured personal loan at 5.8.% APR. My friend has taken loan from them yesterday. ( It says on web site that you have to be a ufirst customer but my friend is not a uFirst customer but he was still offered loan at 5.8% )


----------



## ClubMan

[broken link removed]


----------



## Blackhorse B

*Re: Unsecured Personal Loans (€25,000 for 10 years)*

*Moderator note: *post removed - please post questions in the banking forum. This thread is just for details of best buys.


----------



## Blackhorse B

*Moderator note: *post removed - please post questions in the banking forum. This thread is just for details of best buys.

Please stop posting questions here!


----------



## ClubMan

Not sure if it's relevant here but [broken link removed] (for certain "environmentally friendly" applications) claim to charge 7.2% _APR _for €9K or more and 9.3% _APR_ for €5K-€9K.


----------



## MentalNote

I was just browsing the links in the OP and noticed the Tesco rate is now: 
*6.9%* APR (fixed), cost of credit €1,071.20, repayment €307.53

Edit: And of course now I have just noticed Darando already pointed that out!


----------



## LizardKing

is this thread being updated ? 

looks like tesco are no longer doing loans here ....


http://www.*****************.com/tesco-ireland-no-longer-doing-personal-loans.html


----------

